# Any pics of 2011 SuperSix HM black/white frame?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone have some pics of your HM black/white frame? Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

tranzformer said:


> Anyone have some pics of your HM black/white frame? Thanks.


Here is HM built with Specialize crank & Dura Ace grouppo.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the color scheme on that Super Six!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The color is great & simple not too flashy.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

get all that nasty specialized gear off that beauty! its sacrilegious!!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Here some pictures of my 2011 SS6 HM Magnesium White. The white is a flat color and is not metallic nor does it have a Pearl appearance to the clear coat.

View attachment 224429

View attachment 224430

View attachment 224431


As pictured with the seat pack and a Lezyne frame pump (not pictured), it weighs around 15.5lbs. For some reason, I can never get under 15lbs.

Chl


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

@Zamboni
Great looking ride...........a CannondaIe can have a mix of ANY components and still look sweet.
What size is it?
Did you buy it outright or was it a warranty replacement for one of your other Cannondales?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

@Zamboni
Great looking ride...........a CannondaIe can have a mix of ANY components and still look sweet.
What size is it?
Did you buy it outright or was it a warranty replacement for one of your other Cannondales?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It's the shop owner daughter's bike he built it with half Shimano & Specialize components, since she is an avid rider don't think she care if the grouppo is mixed match, this frame was the same as CHL and weighted in at 15.7 lbs.


----------



## littlewing6283 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey CHL, are you still waiting on another Super Six? I thought I saw one of your posts describing that you were still waiting on another warranty frame?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> Hey CHL, are you still waiting on another Super Six? I thought I saw one of your posts describing that you were still waiting on another warranty frame?


Yup, still waiting for one more frame replacement. The white SS6 HM tha Zamboni has posted was the replacement frame for my girlfriend's 08 SS6 (we had matching 08 SS6).
Girlfriend saw one look at the Magnesium White and wouldn't have anything to do with it. Hell, she wants Cannondale to paint the replacement frame in the exact same paint scheme as her 08 SS6. I would get a local painter to do it, if it didn't void the warranty.

So we're waiting for a nude carbon version, which should arrive sometime in March. I actually wanted the Team edition that Zamboni bought for his wife. A white came in so I didn't grumble too much as I am not too picky.

chl


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info CHL. Well to each his own, or her own, I should say. I think the white Cannondales, pearl, magnesium, 'any' of the whites look great.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

13.1 lbs right after it was built. It's probably 13.2 now with the SRM crank.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

s2ktaxi said:


> 13.1 lbs right after it was built. It's probably 13.2 now with the SRM crank.


Your bike is super light the team edition is coming at 15.6 lbs.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

zamboni said:


> Your bike is super light the team edition is coming at 15.6 lbs.


I do lose a bit of steering feel because i think my Zipp Sl handlebar and OS-99 stem aren't as rigid/stiff as the heavier ones.


----------

